# New ridgid ipod ready work radio.



## Plumber_Pete (Jan 25, 2008)

Saw this at Home Depot earlier. I might pick it up since I just got ridgid cordless stuff. Bring your ipod to work!


Whoops I can't post links yet. Anyone else seen this radio?


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I'll help you out Pete....http://www.ridgid.com/radio/


----------



## Plumber_Pete (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks!

I'm assuming that it also charges the ridgid batteries, but I can't find that written down.


----------



## dayusex (Jan 12, 2008)

no it does not charge batteries, but it has a place where you can clip on your exisiting charger, IMHO the bosch is still the best radio, you get a cdplayer, aux input for your ipod, as well a 4 way gfci!!


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Race car scanner? Are all construction workers NASCAR fans? Seems a little presumptuous. The choice of music on their website is interesting as well.










.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Not impressed. Sorry.

But then, I have never been impressed with the poorly designed smaller Ridgid electrical tools.


----------



## Plumber_Pete (Jan 25, 2008)

I have the dewalt with aux input for my ipod. I just thought this would be cool if it also charged ridgid. Not sounding as cool anymore.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

> IMHO the bosch is still the best radio, you get a cdplayer, aux input for your ipod, as well a 4 way gfci!!


I Agree. I've got one, patch my iPod into it and great music and excellent sound. Plus the CD player is nice too. the quad plugs are great too!

I also have the DeWalt radio, one of the orginal series', a true workhorse but limited. At least it actually charges batteries. I also bought the Milwaukee radio under the assumption ( according to the salesman at the wholesaler that was also mis-informed) that it too charged the batteries, it doesn't. (didn't anyway, they might have realized they screwed up in designing it) Shows how far behind Milwaukee is in the scheme of things when they try to copy the others. 

I doubt I will go the Ridgid route, got too much wrapped up in DeWalt and Milwaukee.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

First, my Worksite Radio Thread (just for reference):

http://www.contractortalk.com/showthread.php?t=33888&highlight=worksite+radio

Next, a recent experience...

Got The Bosch PowerBox Advanced (latest model with all the bells and whistles). Love it. 

BUT! I just experienced Makita radio with an iPod plugged into it and I have to say that the Makita is the best sounding worksite radio right now. Unless anything better comes along, if my Bosch should grow feet and walk away from the site (New York speak for "get stolen"), then my next radio would be a Makita. 

Having said that, The Bosch on all other counts is the absolute best all around radio (despite it's reception issues) and it's toughness, it's convenience and button placement, it's remote, it's ability to run on battery, it's iPod adapter, it's storage space for CD's, it's just superior to anything out there. 

Sounds good, but wish it sounded like the Makita and had better reception. 

But...I still love my Bosch. :thumbsup:

Video: http://cache.vendaria.com/vpop/Vpop...&nm=BZOpener&curl=&err=0&title=Bosch Demo&tp=


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

firemike said:


> I also bought the Milwaukee radio under the assumption ( according to the salesman at the wholesaler that was also mis-informed) that it too charged the batteries, it doesn't. (didn't anyway, they might have realized they screwed up in designing it) Shows how far behind Milwaukee is in the scheme of things when they try to copy the others.


Dewalt, (or probably black and decker) owns the patent that allows for the charger. Bosch pays Dewalt a lot of money to be allowed to have a battery charger on their radio. Personally, I have the Dewalt radio. When I bought it, I was using a Milwaukee 18v drill, but I didn't really see any advantage to a Milwaukee radio because the battery has to be charged elsewhere. Now that I have bought Dewalt cordless tools and retired my Milwaukee to home use, it is an even better system. the one thing I don't like about the Dewalt is that it doesn't hold it's station after it's been turned off. With the Milwaukee radio, if the cord gets unplugged without a battery in it, plug it back in, and the radio will start right back up. The Dewalt will require that you tune it. Also, now that I have a battery in the charger all the time, I don't get the warning that the power has quite for some reason that comes when the radio shuts off. Last summer, when the job was being run off of a generator, and the breakers were always popping, it was kinda useful to realize that the power was off before the compressor tank got drained or you had to climb up some hard to reach spot to use some tool, only to find that the power was off.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

TempestV said:


> Dewalt, (or probably black and decker) owns the patent that allows for the charger. Bosch pays Dewalt a lot of money to be allowed to have a battery charger on their radio. Personally, I have the Dewalt radio. When I bought it, I was using a Milwaukee 18v drill, but I didn't really see any advantage to a Milwaukee radio because the battery has to be charged elsewhere. Now that I have bought Dewalt cordless tools and retired my Milwaukee to home use, it is an even better system. the one thing I don't like about the Dewalt is that it doesn't hold it's station after it's been turned off. With the Milwaukee radio, if the cord gets unplugged without a battery in it, plug it back in, and the radio will start right back up. The Dewalt will require that you tune it. Also, now that I have a battery in the charger all the time, I don't get the warning that the power has quite for some reason that comes when the radio shuts off. Last summer, when the job was being run off of a generator, and the breakers were always popping, it was kinda useful to realize that the power was off before the compressor tank got drained or you had to climb up some hard to reach spot to use some tool, only to find that the power was off.


The Dewalt will hold the station if you install two AA batteries for the radio memory.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Bosch should just drop the battery charger option if it's costing them. 

If one has a battery to charge in the first place, they probably have the charger for it anyway.

May have been a gimmick to draw in buyers first or as a justification for buying a tool maker radio, but I'd never see myself using it. 

I'd rather have that commission to DeWalt knocked off and use those funds towards getting a 15 minute rapid charger/conditioner. 

All I need a radio to do is to play music (thought the 4-way GFCI is definately useful on my Bosch as is the roll cage, the remote and the storage inside the radio, plus the cell charger and the Aux Outlet and the iPod mount, etc...). 

I could live without the charger option. Just don't need it.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I like the charger option- it means that the battery is pretty much always charged when I want to unplug it and take it somewhere. When I first bought it, I figured I would buy one battery to put in it and never take it out. Instead, I ended up buying a Dewalt XRP. I almost never use the battery charger that came with the drill (I used it once), because I always have a charged battery in the radio.


----------



## Quiglag (Dec 18, 2007)

I blogged on my website about another ipod ready work radio I found. It seems to have everything but a cd player, but it does have a built in spot light. :thumbup: But to me, it is way to big. I would buy the Makita, if I was getting a radio, but only because I only have Makita cordless tools. Most jobs I'm on don't allow radios anyway.:sad:


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

I find the charger in the Dewalt not as useful in the field as it would seem.

I have a car charging battery charger for my Makita stuff. That easier and safer for my batteries.

If I'm running the radio off an outlet to charge the batteries why not plug the charger into the outlet too?

The Makita radio looks like it wouldn't be much, but it sounds great. It is also very compact which is a plus, I like saving space.


----------



## Houston's (Nov 30, 2006)

The Bosch PowerBox Advanced and the ridgid does not pick up the radio stations good at all!!! i have both, i love the ipod part of the ridgid it will charge my iphone and ipod.:clap:
they both suck for radio:furious:

I need my *Walton and Johnson* in the morn!!!!!


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

The 4plug GFCI on the Bosch is the deal breaker for me. I have had mine in a dusty environment for the last 3 years with no problems.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

I want a radio for the radio. If I wanted a charger I would get a charger. If you can plug in the radio then the charger can be plugged in too. Plus, get a charger for the vehicle and keep the batteries in safer place.


----------



## Beowulf (Feb 26, 2008)

Now that dewalt introduced their 18v Nanos I am waiting to see what type of new Radio they will introduce that will charge those as well. Even though I don't own a single nano I figure they will try to come out with something to compete with the Bosch but still charge all the batteries.


----------

